
How To Speed Up Your Website By 80% Or More - askorkin
http://www.skorks.com/2009/10/how-to-speed-up-your-website-by-80-or-more/
======
ZeroGravitas
Isn't this review a bit harsh?

Didn't Steve Souders basically invent this field, do a great deal of research
and testing in order to find out what actually made a difference and then
publicize it?

If _I_ was wanting to be harsh I would suggest buying this 2 year-old book,
when both Yahoo and Google have automated versions of the same checklists, was
the real mistake here.

